# Why Two Names for the Same Cross?



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 25, 2017)

Paphiopedilum moquettianum x emersonii

I thought this cross was Hung Sheng Pink.
Then, I saw on eBay that it is listed as Pat Kalina.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2017)

Pat Kalina is glaucophyllum x emersonii.


----------



## terryros (Jan 25, 2017)

Eric, unfortunately the masters at Kew currently say that moquetteanum is a var. of glaucophyllum. So, Pat Kalina is now listed as glaucophyllum x emersonii.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2017)

Ummm, do you mean moquettianum.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes, Hung Sheng Pink was registered in 2007 as moquetteanum x emersonii, but if moquetteanum is considered a variety of glaucophyllum (as it now is for RHS registration, though NOT in the Kew Checklist) then Hung Sheng Pink is also Pat Kalina (the older of the 2 names, from 1996). I think most Paph people can manage the apparent conflict, but you really can't blame a non-specialist for calling it Pat Kalina when an apparently logical path of reasoning leads then there - and Kew Checklist, The Plantlist, RHS and AOS (which awarded HSE in 2015) can't agree on moqutteanum vs. glaucophyllum.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks, guys. makes sense now.

BTW, to my eyes, and with limited examples I've seen, moquettianum is always very distinct while glaucophyllum never looks anything like moquettianum. It looks like a dirty muddy hybrid of some other stuff. (I call it so because of the blurry markings and colors on the dorsal mainly) 

Any thoughs??


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2017)

Glaucous (pale blue) leaves?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 26, 2017)

I honestly couldn't tell them apart without flowers on.
The same goes with chamberlainianum. 

The only thing I can tell apart is leimianum in this group.
Even without the mottling on some clones, they seem to have lots of hairs on the edge of the leaves and heavy pigmentation on the under side.


----------

